# Cole Slaw on your Pulled Pork and Beef Sammie ???



## flash (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually hated Cole Slaw at one time. My mom made that real runny, milkey kind that got into your sandwich and bake beans and all over the corn on the cob 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Finally I got a neighbor here were I live now that makes a great slaw, that doesn't run all over the plate. I can eat it any time.........but putting it on my Pork Sandwich??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Ain't gonna happen.

So, what say you?? Maybe you guys can change my mind.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought the same as you, but tried it once & now I put it on PP & brisket too.


----------



## flash (Jul 9, 2011)

I will try it if the votes go that way Al.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I hated coleslaw until I found the right recipie...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2011)

Slaw adds a whole new dimension to a PP sammie. It is like the lettuce on a BLT. Adds a crispness and an acidity that compliments the mouth watering goodness of the pork.

 We slice the cabbage "really thin". A mandolin helps here. Then the cabbage is salted and let drain to remove the moisture. This helps in keeping the slaw from running all over the plate. On occasion the bride adds ground chipotle to the slaw dressing for another flavor "twang".

I'm gettin' hungry again.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

On the side, I dont like to mask the taste of the meat.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like to taste the meat.


----------



## flash (Jul 9, 2011)

meateater said:


> On the side, I dont like to mask the taste of the meat.


Do I assume no BBQ sauce either?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

A PP sammie just ain't right without slaw and a dash of hot sauce.

Well...for me anyways!!!

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Not answering for Meateater but for me, the only sauce I will use on pulled pork is a thin vinegar based sauce. IMHO, putting a thick sweet sauce nullifys all of those flavors from the rub and the smoke. Could be I'm biased though since I'm from the Piedmont region of NC. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Flash said:


> Do I assume no BBQ sauce either?


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Flash said:


> Do I assume no BBQ sauce either?


Very rarely do I use BBQ sauce, I do love hot sauce by the buckets, hotter the better.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

I worked in a BBQ joint as a teen and everything was slathered with sauce. Don't get me wrong I loved it back then, all the meats were high quality and the sauce was awesome. I guess my older age I want to enjoy the taste of the meat without covering it up..........except for hot sauce, that's my crutch. It's all good no matter how you like it .


----------



## flash (Jul 10, 2011)

C'mon folks, I really thought I would see more votes than this??


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

It's a personal preference thing Flash. I would urge you to try slaw on your PP & especially on brisket & judge for yourself.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 10, 2011)

It just depends on what kind of mood I am in. I sometimes will slop a scoop or two of baked beans on top of the slaw which is on top of the pulled pork. It makes for a messy sandwich but surprisingly good.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 10, 2011)

Slaw makes a PP sammy off the chart good!


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 10, 2011)

No to Cole slaw!

 That said  where I live good slaw is hard to come by so the issue might be lack of decent slaw! 

I’m going to make one of the slaw recipes on here next time I do pulled pork and give it a shot!


----------



## flash (Jul 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It's a personal preference thing Flash. I would urge you to try slaw on your PP & especially on brisket & judge for yourself.




 Thus the reason for the Poll Al, if it comes out in favor, I will try it next time I do pulled pork and Doc comes over with the slaw.


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2011)

If it's naked briskit or pulled pork w/ finishing sauce then yes i add slaw.

We like both beef and pig chopped w/ some bbq sauce on buns, If it's sauced,nothing but a couple of dill slices and some cheese


----------



## ellymae (Jul 11, 2011)

On the PP - yep - haven't ever tried it on brisket.


----------



## pote05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it on a PP sammie..


----------



## custom99 (Jul 11, 2011)

I always thought slaw and fries on any sandwich is normal since i grew up in Pittsburgh. We have the best sandwich's to be found anywhere. Started by Primantis bros. I only like the vinegar based slaw which is what the use. It is great even with BBQ sauce on the sandwich.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh man, nothing beats Primanti bros!


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

Well thought I would bring this back up.

With a 13 to 6 drubbing, looks like I will be trying some of Doc's cole slaw on my pulled pork next time I smoke one. Thank God he does not make that runny mayo chit type of slaw. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will post a report and pics next time I have a butt to do.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> Well thought I would bring this back up.
> 
> With a 13 to 6 drubbing, looks like I will be trying some of Doc's cole slaw on my pulled pork next time I smoke one. Thank God he does not make that runny mayo chit type of slaw.
> 
> ...


Hold on there cowboy!!!!!!

Next poll should determine what slaw is best...by golly....

hahahahhaha Craig


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Hold on there cowboy!!!!!!
> 
> Next poll should determine what slaw is best...by golly....
> 
> hahahahhaha Craig




 Shoot, I refused to eat that runny stuff, defiling my baked beans and corn on the cob. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stay on your own side of the plate.


----------



## roller (Jul 20, 2011)

ADD the slaw and the Q sauce to the sandwich and if them chips are laying around they are going on there also....no matter what you put on them you can`t hide that good smoked meat..


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

This here is not the runny item you are referring to...

Hurumpffffff....

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never liked slaw. When I first moved to NC I ordered a PP sandwich at a local BBQ joint. It had slaw and pickles. I sent it back. I didn't realize in NC they put slaw or mayo on everything. There is a saying about how they serve slaw on everything down here but this is a family forum. Why would I ruin my sandwich with chopped cabbage mixed with mayo. Yuk. Rather have sauce.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

alelover said:


> I have never liked slaw. When I first moved to NC I ordered a PP sandwich at a local BBQ joint. It had slaw and pickles. I sent it back. I didn't realize in NC they put slaw or mayo on everything. There is a saying about how they serve slaw on everything down here but this is a family forum. Why would I ruin my sandwich with chopped cabbage mixed with mayo. Yuk. Rather have sauce.


Dang!! They have about 4 different Carolinas recipes too....

Craig


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2011)

alelover said:


> I have never liked slaw. When I first moved to NC I ordered a PP sandwich at a local BBQ joint. It had slaw and pickles. I sent it back. I didn't realize in NC they put slaw or mayo on everything. There is a saying about how they serve slaw on everything down here but this is a family forum. Why would I ruin my sandwich with chopped cabbage mixed with mayo. Yuk. Rather have sauce.




I'd would rather try a piece of lettuce and a slice of tomato first


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

That's right Craig. There's mayo slaw, mustard slaw, vinegar slaw, red slaw, bbq slaw. You get the picture.


----------

